# Recurve vs Long Bow vs Compound



## Stuka1166 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hello all...

This may be a silly question, but I am curious...Given a recurve, long bow and compound...If they were all 45lbs, same draw length, same arrows...Which would give the quickest "FPS" of the arrow, and why ??

Thanks !!


----------



## DwayneR (Feb 23, 2004)

> This may be a silly question, but I am curious...Given a recurve, long bow and compound...If they were all 45lbs, same draw length, same arrows...Which would give the quickest "FPS" of the arrow, and why ??


 Ok, this is a difficult question to answer... BUT!!!!!

Using the *AVERAGE* bows for all three.. the answers are:

compound.... fastest.
Recurve next to fastest.
longbow slowest.

BUT!!! The differences between the longbow and recurves are so close nowadays because of technology.

Also, the Traditional bows shoot heavier arrows, and that slows the speed down.

First came the longbow... nice weapon...

Then someone came up with the idea that making the tips "curve" produced a faster flying arrow. It also made it so that the bow could be made much shorter and achieve the same result.

Then someone came up with the compounds and pullys'.

Big difference between compounds and traditionals....

When the arrow is released with a Traditional, the arrow is accelerated instantly by the FULL force of the bow. then gradually lets off. Your greatest ability to accelerate is at the moment of "Truth". and energy is wasted throughout the rest of the collapse.

With a compound, the arrow is accelerated FIRST before the PEAK poundage of the bow. Thus you have momentum of the arrow before your final peak.

Law of physics say it takes less energy to accelerate an already moving arrow, than one from the very start. Compounds (on the average) will rule... and if they don't, they are just poorly made. 


Dwayne


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

depends on who makes them. i have seen recurves with more than compounds, and longs with more than recurves, so it would all come down to the manufacturer.


----------

